# Light box pictures



## Stakhaus (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello everyone, 

I have been turning for a couple of months now, totally addicted. I keep having this saying from the movie Scarface come to mind all the time “Never get high on your own supply!” It seems like every pen I make either my wife or myself add them to our collection. I have finally decided to part with them...here are the first set of pictures I have taken with my light box.

Jeff


----------



## PreacherJon (Nov 8, 2020)

Welcome to the addiction.  We have a 12 step program to rid you of your problem.  Only thing is... no one wants to teach it... they are all in their shops spinning away.

Nice pens!


----------



## magpens (Nov 8, 2020)

@Stakhaus

Nice array of pens !! . You've been busy !!

All of them seem to be based on PSI kits .... have you tried any kits from other "manufacturers" ?

May I suggest Berea and Dayacom .

You can buy Berea kits direct at .... www.bereahardwoods.com . . You can get them from other vendors also.

One good place to buy many Dayacom kits is from .... www.exoticblanks.com .
Dayacom does have a website but they require very large orders if you try to buy direct so that's really not practical.


----------



## wood128 (Nov 9, 2020)

You have been busy ........very beautiful work. I would also suggest www.exoticblanks.com for most of your pen kits. Ed and Dawn , they are the best !! and you can't beat those peanut M&Ms in every order. 
Joe


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 9, 2020)

Those all look great.


----------



## Stakhaus (Nov 9, 2020)

PreacherJon said:


> Welcome to the addiction.  We have a 12 step program to rid you of your problem.  Only thing is... no one wants to teach it... they are all in their shops spinning away.
> 
> Nice pens!


@PreacherJon I totally understand I do not want to stop and teach addiction class either.


----------



## Stakhaus (Nov 9, 2020)

Jim15 said:


> Those all look great.


@Jim15 thanks!


----------



## Stakhaus (Nov 9, 2020)

wood128 said:


> You have been busy ........very beautiful work. I would also suggest www.exoticblanks.com for most of your pen kits. Ed and Dawn , they are the best !! and you can't beat those peanut M&Ms in every order.
> Joe


I will take a look @wood128 thanks.


----------



## Stakhaus (Nov 9, 2020)

magpens said:


> @Stakhaus
> 
> Nice array of pens !! . You've been busy !!
> 
> ...


Thanks I will take a look @magpens .


----------



## Larryreitz (Nov 9, 2020)

Very nice collection.


----------

